# I'm sun burnt!!



## jellyfish (May 10, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for a soothing after sun lotion? Or an oil blend i could spritz on to help cool the burn? ANYTHING!! PLEASE!!! I'M IN PAIN!!!


----------



## jellyfish (May 14, 2007)

Come on, some one had to have SOMETHING to share. . . 

Luckily my sun burn is gone now, but I'd still like to hear some advice for next time.


----------



## mai (May 31, 2007)

spray olive oil over sunburn,


----------



## Emily Klesick (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a recipe for a salve for sun -burns, burns, cuts and about anything else.   I have made it, but only just a little.   In it is Chickweed extract, Plantian Extract, Aloe Vera oil, vitamin E oil and a main oil of Apricot Kernel Oil.  it works real nice.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jun 17, 2007)

emu oil is wonderful for burns.


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

I have an aloe vera plant and when I'm burnt I jsut smear a little of that all over and it usually helps sooth it.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Dec 13, 2007)

Lavender essential oil is great for burns...sunburn and burn burn.


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 13, 2007)

White vinegar is supposed to take the burn out of sunburn.


----------



## MsBrenda (Jan 1, 2009)

The American Cancer website recommends just plain milk asap to help replace the proteins burnt out of your skin and cool the burn. I tried it and it works. I put milk in a bowl, took an old hand towel, got it soaked with milk and carefully applied it on my burnt skin. It was dipping a little so I went in the bath tub. When the towel stopped dripping, I poured more milk on to keep it wet. About 30 minutes and I had relief. My burn healed faster.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 2, 2009)

honey helps also


----------



## IanT (Jan 3, 2009)

fresh aloe is the best thing to use for sunburns!... that or vit E oil !...


----------

